# puppy barely eating and drinking but peeing and pooping lots



## bentley5 (Nov 11, 2009)

Its been about 15 years since I last had a puppy but the first time with my spouse. We decided that it was finally time to get one so I took my son to the pet store to check some breeds out. I instantly fell in love with a beagle X terrier so I went home and went online and ended up getting the same breed from a reputable breeder because I wanted to know more of the history and see the parents of my puppy. We just got our puppy on saturday he's been soo good with bathroom training from which he's been getting treats for and he sleeps through the night in his bed without whining. The only thing I'm worried about is that he doesn't seem to eat much (the food came from the breeder as this is what he's grown up on) and doest seem to drink much (I've only seen him drink when I put my fingers in the water and splash a bit). He's been having fairly wet stools about 5 times a day and pees a little bit everytime we take him out since he's come home. I don't know if I should be worrying about this or if its just stress even though our puppy only cries when I leave the house.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Please see your vet first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

I too, like you, had not had a "little one" to look after for a great many years..when I first got my boy, I specifically asked the owners "what, along with how to & how much to feed"..the amount they told me was shocking..(its only a teny-tiny bit)..still, not wanting to "disrupt" any sort of schedule, I went & bought the exact things they said to feed...I, like you, anxiously monitored & surveyed what went "missing" from the boys' bowls..I was a bit worried at first, just because I THOUGHT MORE should have been eaten/drank...but, still, the pup was fine. 
It was something that I had to just "let it go" from worrying myself about. Trust me, when the pup is hungry or thirsty - they WILL eat/drink...no need to get all "panicky" if, at first, there is not much missing from either of the 2 bowls..could be that the pup is just getting itself settled in...give it a few more days still...if after a few more days go by, then, by all means, this MAY be something to mention to the vet..could be at this point that the pup is still in "shell-shock", & may be missing his mum still & such...turns out that MY pup in particular just as the prior owners stated, does just happen to eat really small amounts of food at a time, so,...now, knowing that, things here are fine, & my fella is quite happy, full, & content!! 

Good luck to you!!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Rule of thumb...any new animal to the household should be seen by your own vet within 72 hours, or sooner depending on the requirements of your purchase contract. Get the dog to a vet for a thorough exam and take along a FRESH stool specimen so they can check for parasites.

You will also need to discuss vaccination protocol for your geographical area, spay / neuter information, payment preferences (not important now but if you have a big expensive emergency you will wnat to know what credit cards they take!), who and how to contact for after-hours emergencies, heartworm preventative, ...


----------



## bentley5 (Nov 11, 2009)

We did take him to the vet already and he checked out fine but that was the day we got him. We got him from a small town were even on weekends vet fees are cheaper then they are in a big city if u go during the week so we had made an appt for the day we got him because after talking to the breeder and seeing the pups we were 100% sure we were getting a dog that day and the breeder used to live in the city and let us know about the difference in price (we did phone around to verify). He is set to see the vet again in 2 weeks for his next set of shots. I did look at some other posts and and read a suggestion to try hand feeding. I did try this morning and he ate a fair amount of food finally then finished it off with a nice drink of water and then after playing outside in the yard for an hour we came in and he went straight for his dishes. I did also change his dishes yesterday on advice from our neighbors who told me their dog would not go near metal dishes. I've actually never had metal dishes for my other dogs before we were just given them from the breeder and I have a feeling that the dishes may have also been a problem.


----------

